# How old was/is your oldest mouse?



## Tikmio

My buck Stride is almost 1 year, and he's my oldest mouse, but how old is/was your oldest mouse? And does anyone know if it's possible to have a 5 year old mouse?


----------



## Cordane

My oldest mouse is one of my main boys, Basil. He is 2 in less than a month


----------



## Kallan

Zany_toon has some really old ones, I think approaching 30 months.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

My oldest was 33 months, my oldest now is 26 months.


----------



## Tikmio

Wow... I hope some of mice can live that long.


----------



## moustress

40 months is close to the oldest I've had.


----------



## morning-star

14 months was the oldest doe I had and my oldest buck has reached a year this month - Iv'e only been keeping 2 1/2 years and breeding for 2, but never had much luck with the older ones staying about for long. (my blue/black/silver line is prone to tumours when the does get older sadly).


----------



## We Love Mouse

My oldest buck, Peace, had just reach 2 years of age a few weeks ago. The oldest doe is just over a year old.


----------



## LUX

I recently lost my oldest mouse - my buck Afro who was about 1½ years old.
My oldest now is a doe named Dam. She just turned 1 year.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Oldest I had was a year and 5 months. Oldest I have now is 11 months and still going strong :lol:


----------



## Shadowrunner

Oldest and dearest soul here is blue bell. My first mouse ever. She's almost 2 and 1/3 now. Her head is thinning xD
She's so sweet and I will be entirely selfish and hope she lives forever (even though I know she won't)


----------



## The Boggit keeper

My oldest was a pet shop type Agouti- Roo, she was 2 years,2months. She was as mad as a box of frogs up until about 18months old and then she obviously decided it was a waste of precious effort to be such a nutter and settled into being one of the most affectionate mice i've had...and I loved her to bits!  









Sorry,didn't know how to rotate pic


----------



## Velvet_Meece

A pair of broken fuzzies i got from Doncaster show, they both passed within a month of each other earlier this year at 2yrs and 2 months old for the buck and 2yrs 3 months for the doe. My first broken fuzzies they were and the buck probably fathered close to a hundred litters in that time. 
Many fuzzies over the country will be fairly closely related to him i'd imagine 

I also got 2 pairs of abys at the same time, 3 all lived to about 18 months and one doe living to near 2yrs, which is still pretty darn good for breeding mice.

Someone recently told me there mouse had just passed away at 5yrs, i just went along with it and said how it was a brilliant age...but i don't really believe it. Its easy to get ahead of yourself. I once thought my rabbit was 6 years old when he died, until i actually did the math and turned out he was 4 years old, just felt like i'd had him forever.


----------



## Tikmio

Is 6 rare for a rabbit? I just got some baby mini lops and I though the lifespan was like 6-10...


----------



## Velvet_Meece

They can live 10-12 years. It depends on the breed really, netherland dwarfs are like small dogs and they get ancient, giant breeds tend to have shorter life spans, average is about 8 years. Males tend to live longer as they have less health issues.

My bun was taken by a fox, or else he could have gone on for a few more years.


----------



## Tikmio

Ahh, I see  Sorry about your bunny btw


----------



## Frizzle

My oldest is my starter mouse, Double Stuff. Assuming 1-2 months when I got her at Petco, she is about 10 months old.


----------



## zany_toon

Kallan said:


> Zany_toon has some really old ones, I think approaching 30 months.


Yep  My oldest boy was Kissifur, I had him from 7 days old and he lived to 31 months, 2 weeks and a few days old - he outlived all his siblings by a year. Two of my others (Mustard and Toastie who weren't related) lived to 28 and a half months, again outliving all their siblings. One of my SSPCA rescue boys was around 4 months old when I got him, and I had him for 2 years, 1 month and 10 days so he was around 2 and a half when he died. And my two oldest living mice Jones and Bubble (nephews to Toastie and Kissifur) are 29 months and 20 days old - and still happy to live together after all this time  My oldest girl was Itsy who lived to 23 months. They aren't doing bad I like to think, although with them all being pets it makes it really hard when I lose them


----------



## Autumn2005

My oldest girl is the first mouse I ever bred, and she's still alive and going strong. She was born Oct 15th, 2009, so she's 32 months old, or about 2 years eight months. Her muzzle is a bit grey, her fur a little thinner, and she doesn't put on weight like she used to, but she's still kicking. She's retired and lives with her triple-great-granddaughter now. When she passes I know I'll be heart-broken, and probably have a full funeral for her and everything.


----------



## moustress

I went back and edited my reply a few times; don't know what I was thinking...right now I have a handful of mousies that survived the incident that are about 17 mo. old, and it will be hard when they go, as a couple of them have become my special cuddlebuddies, Coyote and Allegro (also known as Band Boy), both thick long haired pied blue agouti tricolors.


----------

